# Cab builds or Gc1705 with accessories



## DRWEBER (Sep 25, 2020)

2019 when I bought the tractor I decided that $5000 plus all the accessories that go into a cab was too much money so I from scratch built my own for about $1300 I spent 47 years on a road grader and 10 years in a fabricating shop for with my cousin so that’s where I used my skill. Looking forward to the third winter blowing snow in my small town and by the end of this winter I’ll have all my money back that it cost me. I bought. the tractor ,loader and a front snowblower only. I have a John Deere D160 with a homemade cab and mower for all my grass cutting . GC 1705 is a good unit.l just must operate it accordingly.


----------

